# looking for a kid in Seattle



## madewithpaint (Jun 13, 2010)

if anyone's met a kid by the name Nick Daniels in Seattle and knows how to get ahold of him, please send info my way. it's pretty important. thanks.


----------



## christianarchy (Jun 14, 2010)

Could you describe him or give additional info? I know faces/characteristics way better than names.
I'll help if I can I run into a lot of people through food not bombs and stuff.
-Christopher


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 14, 2010)

has a jack skellington like figure, black hair, around 6'2 or 6'3 in height. probably most well known for his drug use. he also has an electronica band called secreting pancreas... and he's originally from the bay area.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 14, 2010)

i would advice against putting someones mug shot here, especially without his consent.
Btw unless he shoots heroin at the cafe while drinking his latte, being notorious drug user isnt that much help to identify him.
And i hope he handles well when he finds he's a dad.


----------



## keg (Jun 14, 2010)

condoms!


----------

